# Cortina? Collegiate? English saddles



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ive been think I would try an english saddle. I came across these two brands. What are your experiences with them?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I just bought a Collegiate Convertable Senior Event...and Love it!  I could not fit into any CC saddles for whatever reason, but I wanted more than an AP, for jumping. This saddle is a nice cross between the two, and very comfy!

It also has the Easy Change Gullet System, so it'll fit any horse! (and I changed the gullet myself, it really IS easy by the way!)  Here are pics of mine that I had taken when I was trying it out...




























*Please excuse the fact that I was wearing flip flops and no helmet that day BTW lol ;-) Hadn't planned on riding her (which also explains the lead rope tied together for reins on her halter haha!)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm getting a Stubben soon...... they are AMAZING saddles and last FOREVER


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

To pick one over the other, Collegiate without a doubt!

I'm assuming they are both used, older saddles that you're looking at since I don't think Cortina even exists anymore! Cortina's were pretty cheap, crummy Argentine saddles. Older Collegiates were distributed by Miller's (same company that made Crosby's at the time). They had great balance and medium-quality materials. Pretty sure they were also made in Argentina. Collegiate has made a good name for itself in mid-range saddlery.

Of course, I supposed I must add........whatever fits your horse and your bum the best is the best saddle to choose!


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Cortina is an old entry-level brand of Miller Harness, made in Argentina, but made better than Kincade is today. I think Millers dropped the Cortina and Borelli names in the '80s, so it's an old saddle. That may or may not be bad. I don't think Cortina has a spring tree, but Borelli saddles did.

Collegiate is what replaced the Borelli name. If it has RD on it, it's a Ruiz Diaz saddle and they make Ovation saddles now, in Argentina. Weatherbeeta owns the Collegiate name now and some or all of them are made in Vietnam.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the info and advice!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, I should have let everyone know...mine is a brand new Collegiate Senior Event, just in case anyone was wondering about the style/make, etc. But I'm sure most probably already figured it out when I said it had the Easy Change Gullet System ;-)


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I've been slowly replacing all of our school horse saddles. I've been the most pleased wtih Collegiates in terms of quality for price and the way they put people's legs and fit the horses. They're great!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I loved my collegiate! I really want to get another. I found that it was really comfy and put me in a good position as well as fit a wide variety of horses.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have Collegiate AP and it's comfy, but not great for jumping. I left it for trail riding (it's very deep seat).


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to ride in a Collegiate when I was a Junior and it was a great saddle.


----------

